# Caymans which of these timeshares is best?



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking to get exchange via Interval International for a two bedroom in June, below are our options. Which have the best two bedroom accommodations? Which has Best Beach? and Best Location?

Thanks

7 Mile Beach Resort
Castaways Cove
Grand Caymanian Resort
Plantation Village Beach Resort
The Reef Resort


----------



## Laurie (Feb 12, 2008)

Haven't been inside any of them - having stayed at Morritts, I'd pick The Reef for beach and location - but depends on your definition of "best".

Edited to add: recently Expedia picked the top 20 hotels in the world, and designated The Reef its #14 spot - and since no other Caribbean resorts were named, made it #1 in the Caribbean. (I'm reading from a winter/spring 2008 newspaper we picked up there.)


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Reef is very nice however be aware it's on the remote side of the island. (I prefer that but not everyone does.) Inlaws own at 7 Mile Beach and it's not oceanview but located in the middle of things more or less. There is a path and a bit of beach for those staying at the resort. I'd have to google the others for more info. Been too long since I've visited to remember where they are located.


----------



## escargot (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought Castaways Cove and The Reef Resort were the same thing.  No ???


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what the difference is between Castaways Cove and The Reef. When I try to pull up the Cove I get the Reef's website. Also via Interval they are listed as being two different places. I don't want to end up at Castaways Cove if it looks nothing like the pics of The Reef.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tom Cayman could give you a difinitive answer but I think you're correct. Castaways Cove may be similar to morritts and grand (same resort management and location but different name/amenities, etc).


----------



## Noni (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.caymanactivityguide.com/CastawaysCove.htm

Try this link.


----------



## somerville (Feb 12, 2008)

Whitesandybeaches said:


> Looking to get exchange via Interval International for a two bedroom in June, below are our options. Which have the best two bedroom accommodations? Which has Best Beach? and Best Location?
> 7 Mile Beach Resort
> Castaways Cove
> Grand Caymanian Resort
> ...


First you have to decide which side of the island that you want to stay on.  If you want remote, then Castaways Cove or The Reef.  Both are essentially in the same complex.

If you prefer more activity and and being on Seven Mile Beach, then the other three resorts are your choice.  Grand Caymanian is not close to the beach.  It is on the North Sound.  Plantation Village and Seven Mile Beach Resort are next door to each other.  SMB is smaller and has fewer units.  It does not extend all of the way to beach, but has a private path to the beach alongside another condo building.  Both resorts were renovated after Hurricane Ivan.  SMB still hasn't finished renovating its tennis court, if that is a consideration.  SMB has a dive operation onsite.  As for room quality, they are probably similar.


----------



## Seaside (Feb 12, 2008)

Castaways Cove are 3 buildings of beautiful condos. You can purchase a quarter share, half share, or full share. You also can put your unit in their rental pool. The Reef Resort (which is right next door, on the same property) is their Timeshare Units.


----------



## shorts (Feb 12, 2008)

I would have to go with The Reef Resort.  We stayed there a few years ago while Morritt's was closed due to the hurricane.  You can't beat it's location on the beach. All units are oceanfront.

If you like nightclubbing and crowed areas, then go to 7 mile beach (aware that many resorts only have access to the beach and are not beach front resorts).  If you are going for the beach, snorkeling or diving, then the East End is great.  

Both The Reef and Morritt's right next door have lots of scheduled entertainment and a rental car can get you into the 7MB or Georgetown area for some different atmosphere.  Just avoid days when there are many cruise ships in port.


----------



## Kola (Feb 12, 2008)

We stayed at the Morritt's Grand two weks ago. The two buildings are both oceanfront with a wide sandy beach and all sorts of water sports at your doorstep. The furnishing and facilities are superior to those offered at the nearby Reef Resort. Morritt's has two quality restaurants. For more variety you can drive to the Rum Point about 20 min. away or to George Town some 45 min. away. There is a luxury resort and Residences under development just west of Morritt's where suites will be arranged to allow owners to rent out rooms under the hotel rental program. Among planned facilities are an oriental spa, a conference center, tennis courts and underground parking. According to the sales literature preconstruction prices range from US$ 825,000 for a two bdr. unit all the way up to US$5.6 mill for a Presidential Suite. Better hurry if you want one of these, they are selling like hot cakes !!! :whoopie:  

K


----------



## Judy (Feb 12, 2008)

Plantation Village Beach Resort is the only timeshare actually on 7 Mile Beach.  It's at the end of 7 Mile Beach closest to town.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 13, 2008)

Castaway Cove and The Reef are the same thing.  They are all part of a larger complex.  The first two buildings were strictly 2BR lockoff timeshare units, the next building was strictly fractional and full ownership 2 BR condo units, the next two buildings are strictly fractional and full ownership 2BR condo units that can be locked off into studio and 1BR.

All share the administration and resort amenities between them including the dive shop, admin offices, front desk, pools, hot tubs, tennis court, etc.   The condo units have an in unit washer and dryer while the TS do not.

The only difference is that the units are configured slightly differently depending on the building you are in and the ownership type.  Note that owners of the condo units can trade weeks through II which is why you see Castaways as a separate entity within II.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Carta (Feb 13, 2008)

I've stayed @ Grand Caymanian twice. The 2 bdrm was fantastic. IMO, the location is great. It's not on 7MB, but within a 3 min. drive. It has it's own man-made beach, which is very small; but the pool and surrounding area are really nice. The resort overall; is clean and modern, and that was b4 the hurricane. So I assume it's even more modern now. ...If you like, I can talk to an owner for more info.

 The Reef is very nice, but IMO, too far from 7MB.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 13, 2008)

Whitesandybeaches said:


> Looking to get exchange via Interval International for a two bedroom in June, below are our options. Which have the best two bedroom accommodations? Which has Best Beach? and Best Location?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Do you mean June 2008?  Odds are not high that you will get an exchange at this point (especially a 2 bedroom), so I would put in for any and all just to increase your odds.

The Reef/Castaways is probably the nicest overall (furnishings, beachfront, etc.)  But it is on the remote end of the island (some like that, some don't.)

7 Mile Beach Resort (I own there) are 2 bedroom only, no lockoffs (not sure about Plantation Village--they may also be 2 bedroom only) so that's probably your best shot for a 2 bedroom exchange (everyone else probably locks off).  Plantation Village and 7 Mile Beach are next door to each other.  If you don't get the oceanfront buildings at Plantation Village, you have no view of the ocean, and your walk to the beach is the same as if you stayed at 7 Mile Beach (about 50 yards down a path, no biggie).  I haven't seen the remodeled interiors of Plantation Village.  The remodeled interiors of 7 Mile Beach are nice.

Grand Caymanian has nice units, but is not even close to the beach (you'd have to drive).  It's built on an inlet, so they may claim "waterfront", but that's a bit of a stretch.  

-David


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Belive it or not I changed our request yesterday and got confirmation today for Plantation Village in a 2 bedroom. After talking to the other couple going with us we decided we'd want to be close to town. Although the Reef is probably one of the best timeshare on the island, it is very remote and 45 minute drives into town is a bit much.  Thanks so much for all your advice.


----------



## somerville (Feb 14, 2008)

Like David, I own at Seven Mile Beach Resort.  Our daughter stayed at Plantation Village last May in a 3 bedroom unit with an ocean view.  When you get your exchange confirmation, it should show the unit number that you exchanged into.  With this resort, that is the unit that you should be assigned.  I don't know that they will honor any requests for a different unit.  There are few oceanfront units at the resort.


----------



## ralphd (Feb 14, 2008)

I will say it for Tom 'The Reef by far' and I agree with him.


----------

